# What a Piss OFF



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well last year the wife and I bought our self's our very first brand new Jeep with only 34 Km's on her and she seemed really great and we did all the things you need to break in a brand new engine.
After the first 5000 km's you are required to change the oil. Which we did and went with 0-20 synthetic Penzoil and all seemed fine.
Then just after Christmas driving back from grocery shopping came around the corner and all of a sudden my car stalled and my low oil pressure gauge started beeping with a bus right behind me. Scared the jesus right out of me and it took several tries to get her restarted and drove back to my place just around 100 yards. Got out and checked the oil dip stick, it was completely dry looking. So went and got some more oil and filled it up.
Went to the dealer the next working day and was told that these engines use oil up every 3200 kms and of course I wasn't told this when I bought it.
The dealership told me that I need to come back every 1000 kms to check to see how much it is eating well my first 1000 km were fine but last week my second had used a fair amount again. 
So after fretting over this back and forth ( not the best thing for my health ) wife and I decided to trade it back for something else and we took a $16000. hit ( sigh ). But we did get another Jeep but not with the same engine we went with a 3.2 litre Cherokee this time.
We also saw on the Jeep Compass forum that it seems that a lot more folks are going through this crap also and at least they have some recourse they have a lemon law and guess what we don't. You are at the mercy of the Company here if they are going to help you or not you may get a new engine if it eats more then .964 litres of oil per 3200 kms.
I know my engine suffered some damage the tappets were nice and quiet at first but then after this they became really noticeable and the cabin smelled like burnt oil on starting her.
But this time we checked to make sure the Cherokee sites to make sure this one didn't have the same oil problem. By the way what a nice Jeep has all the bells and whistles except thank goodness no leather and again its a 4x4. oh and a great stereo system.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ship of fools said:


> Well last year the wife and I bought our self's our very first brand new Jeep with only 34 Km's on her and she seemed really great and we did all the things you need to break in a brand new engine.
> After the first 5000 km's you are required to change the oil. Which we did and went with 0-20 synthetic Penzoil and all seemed fine.
> Then just after Christmas driving back from grocery shopping came around the corner and all of a sudden my car stalled and my low oil pressure gauge started beeping with a bus right behind me. Scared the jesus right out of me and it took several tries to get her restarted and drove back to my place just around 100 yards. Got out and checked the oil dip stick, it was completely dry looking. So went and got some more oil and filled it up.
> Went to the dealer the next working day and was told that these engines use oil up every 3200 kms and of course I wasn't told this when I bought it.
> ...


$16K is like half a good guitar.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly I’ve never really understood this whole burn oil thing. I’ve had older cars that leaked oil a little and needed to be topped up periodically but I’ve NEVER had a car that burned enough oil that it warranted a top up between oil changes. My current vehicle loses practically zero oil between 10,000 km oil changes. 

That being said it’s a good habit to check fluids regularly. Even if the vehicle doesn’t burn oil it can be a good early indicator of potential problems. Checking fluids regularly was the norm 25 years ago. Now people never give it a thought until a catastrophic problem arises.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the second report on this forum of someone having problems because they don't check their oil. It's not a cell phone, it's a complicated machine that requires regular maintenance, and that includes checking your oil. This is likely the second biggest purchase of your life... pop the hood, check the oil, top up when needed. Just like your Owner's Manual tells you to. If you refuse to check oil, get used to visiting the dealer... or, buy an electric vehicle. EVs are great choices for people that are used to devices that just work without issue day after day. This is not trolling, I'm being real. We own two EVs, even though I do all my own work, and own older classic vehicles as well.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Your dealer likely shit the bed and didn't properly fill the oil. Having worked in the repair industry for 29 years, I've seen this happen more times than I care to recall.

I cannot stress the importance enough of checking your vehicle's fluids before starting the engine and leaving the garage.

You likely were the victim of an overworked, underpaid and unskilled labourer and a dealership devoid of ethics. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I should say that I have and did check my oil every 5000 km's so its not like I am not but every 3200 km's seems like thats just a bit much. Do you guys remember when you would go 5000 miles between changes.
And jayoldschool don't you think the dealer should have warned me that these engines need to be checked much more frequently then other cars on the road ( turns out Ford also has these engines doing the same thing ) and if you check the forums ( Jeep ) you will see some engines go even faster oil consumption then mine did. I bought the Compass new so I can have the dealership do the work I use to build and repair all of my cars when I was younger and even then the gas stations use to do that when you filled up. Last gas station I was at the guy spent 10 minutes trying to open the hoop latch. I had to tell him to forget it. I sometimes travel in a wheelchair so checking isn't always an option for me.
And I should mention my next oil change was just about due and I always take a pic after all changes done to my cars to make sure we are not being taken for a ride and I even look over old parts as I have built enough muscle cars to know if its worn out or not caught Firestone pulling that one on me.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

I would love to own a Jeep, but their ongoing reliability issues scare me off. I would never recommend one to a friend. I'm really sorry to hear about your problems.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

If your Jeep really burned as much oil as you were lead to believe, the blue smoke in the exhaust and smell would have been overwhelming and impossible to ignore.



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

No. You should have known that every internal combustion engine needs its oil checked, frequently. A lot more often than every 3000km. And you would have, if you had read (and followed) your owner's manual.

As I posted on the other thread where a person did the same thing as you, my brother in law has had two timing chain sets done on his car because he let it get low on oil. Twice. You would think that after the first set, you would check the oil. Nope. Sometimes, things aren't someone else's fault.



Ship of fools said:


> Well I should say that I have and did check my oil every 5000 km's so its not like I am not but every 3200 km's seems like thats just a bit much. Do you guys remember when you would go 5000 miles between changes.
> *And jayoldschool don't you think the dealer should have warned me that these engines need to be checked much more frequently then other cars on the road* ( turns out Ford also has these engines doing the same thing ) and if you check the forums ( Jeep ) you will see some engines go even faster oil consumption then mine did. I bought the Compass new so I can have the dealership do the work I use to build and repair all of my cars when I was younger and even then the gas stations use to do that when you filled up. Last gas station I was at the guy spent 10 minutes trying to open the hoop latch. I had to tell him to forget it. I sometimes travel in a wheelchair so checking isn't always an option for me.
> And I should mention my next oil change was just about due and I always take a pic after all changes done to my cars to make sure we are not being taken for a ride and I even look over old parts as I have built enough muscle cars to know if its worn out or not caught Firestone pulling that one on me.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought my 2010 Sierra brand new and I've never taken the dipstick out in 10 years. I wait until my monthly Onstar report tells me that I still have 30% left before I should change my oil and then take it to the dealer where I bought it and get the oil changed. Maybe it was dumb luck but I've never had a problem.

The warning light telling you the oil pressure was low can't have been working properly if the damage was already done before it came on. Some things don't add up here but your rid of it and that's a good thing.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have only owned one automobile that needed it's oil level checked every 3k, which was an ancient Dodge pickup truck with a Slant 6, and I have owned many vehicles over the past 43 years. I'm with @Ship of fools on this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly I’ve never really understood this whole burn oil thing. I’ve had older cars that leaked oil a little and needed to be topped up periodically but I’ve NEVER had a car that burned enough oil that it warranted a top up between oil changes. My current vehicle loses practically zero oil between 10,000 km oil changes.
> 
> That being said it’s a good habit to check fluids regularly. Even if the vehicle doesn’t burn oil it can be a good early indicator of potential problems. Checking fluids regularly was the norm 25 years ago. Now people never give it a thought until a catastrophic problem arises.


I've had old vehicles with worn rings and leaky pans that didn't seem to go thru oil as fast as these. Checking fluids was done every gas fill up if not more often.....especially if your vehicle marked it's spot.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

SG-Rocker said:


> If your Jeep really burned as much oil as you were lead to believe, the blue smoke in the exhaust and smell would have been overwhelming and impossible to ignore.


in olden days, I'd agree with you 
but with the cats to day , the oil will be vaporized and no tell tale blue smoke .

I've seen old VW motors with sniff tubes , showing blue smoke as they ran , but the tailpipe exhaust (after the cat) was clean.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> in olden days, I'd agree with you
> but with the cats to day , the oil will be vaporized and no tell tale blue smoke .
> 
> I've seen old VW motors with sniff tubes , showing blue smoke as they ran , but the tailpipe exhaust (after the cat) was clean.


If you live in or near a big city, you regularly see late model oil burners puffing blue from stop light to stop light. The cat won't filter the particulate found in burning oil smoke. Trust me, I've been in the repair industry for 30 years.

The road pipe on many old diesels and european cars vented the crankcase vapours to atmosphere (how dare we!). The vapours consisted of primarily steam but also included atomized oil and blowby gases. So it is entirely possible to have a smokey road pipe but clear exhaust.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Jayodschool you strike me as someone who knows well I wont say it but here is some reading for you and yes I read my owners manual so stop with the I told you so attitude.
Excessive Oil Consumption Isn't Normal - Consumer Reports
And SG no there was no blue smoking out my pipe I checked once I was aware of there being a problem and the smell coming into the jeep well thats fairly new. So while some are trying to lay the blame at my feet if I had know I firstly would not have brought this Compass and would have just bought the Cherokee with the 3.2 engine I have said I know more then enough to fix almost any car out there but I can't do that as some of you know due to my not being up for grease monkeying anymore.
Oh and the dealership couldn't figure out why the warning took so long it was so suppose to ding after loosing 2 litres of synthetic and never did.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ship of fools said:


> Well last year the wife and I bought our self's our very first brand new Jeep with only 34 Km's on her and she seemed really great and we did all the things you need to break in a brand new engine.
> After the first 5000 km's you are required to change the oil. Which we did and went with 0-20 synthetic Penzoil and all seemed fine.
> Then just after Christmas driving back from grocery shopping came around the corner and all of a sudden my car stalled and my low oil pressure gauge started beeping with a bus right behind me. Scared the jesus right out of me and it took several tries to get her restarted and drove back to my place just around 100 yards. Got out and checked the oil dip stick, it was completely dry looking. So went and got some more oil and filled it up.
> Went to the dealer the next working day and was told that these engines use oil up every 3200 kms and of course I wasn't told this when I bought it.
> ...


Consumer Reports and JD Power rate most Jeeps and most Chrysler vehicles at the bottom of the barrel for owner satisfaction and reliability. Hope your new one isn’t on that list.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

OP you still haven’t acknowledged the fact that you should have been checking fluids far more frequently than every 5000 km. Whether the oil burning was normal or not, whether there was a leak or not, whether the dealer didn’t fill the oil properly or not...if you had checked the oil every tank or two (500-1000 km) you would have noticed the missing oil. You would have had a vague idea of what rate you were losing oil. You would not have run dry. You would not have damaged the engine. Check your fluids regularly...period. It’s a bitter pill but the damage is your fault.

How many km have you put on the new vehicle? Have you checked the fluids yet? Be honest...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> How many km have you put on the new vehicle? Have you checked the fluids yet? Be honest...


I check my fluids every 5000 kms when I change my oil. Other than oil change time, I never open the hood. My vehicles don't use oil. None. Nada. Any oil consumption on a new vehicle is poor engineering or faulty construction, or both. No excuse. IMHO

Some brands of vehicles use oil. Some don't. Quality and good marketing do not go hand in hand.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Quality and good marketing do not go hand in hand.


I check our vehicles once a month. 5 mins.
I don't take anything I read/hear (or say. lol) for granted.
Fortunately, I haven't learn the hard way .. yet.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

In Ship's defense (buy a lottery ticket guys), most people buy a new car for the piece of mind that comes with reliability, minimal inconvenience and most of all - a warranty. Barely anyone dares to venture under the hood to check oil anymore.... like tire pressure, folks depend entirely on the dash to tell them what to do.

With that said, I have owned only Mopars starting with my first car in 1991, an 83 Plymouth Reliant. Since then I have owned:

1981 Dodge Mirada /6
1985 Dodge Aries (2 dr / 5 spd)
1987 Chrysler Lebaron (turbo coupe)
1998 Dodge Neon 4 dr
1990 Plymouth Sundance 4 dr
1998 Plymouth Neon 2 dr (525 hp lol)
2000 Chrysler Neon x 2

Wifey now has a 2015 Grand Caravan and I have a 2016 Ram 1500.

I have always, picked up my cars cheap and used we spoiled ourselves with the van and truck. I drove them all into the ground and it was the body that went well before the drivetrain was going to. Not one of them burned a drop of oil... ever. Not one ever left me on the side of the road.

I suppose I'm lucky.


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I buy either new or lightly used for the peace of mind.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jayoldschool said:


> This is the second report on this forum of someone having problems because they don't check their oil. It's not a cell phone, it's a complicated machine that requires regular maintenance, and that includes checking your oil. This is likely the second biggest purchase of your life... pop the hood, check the oil, top up when needed. Just like your Owner's Manual tells you to. If you refuse to check oil, get used to visiting the dealer... or, buy an electric vehicle. EVs are great choices for people that are used to devices that just work without issue day after day. This is not trolling, I'm being real. We own two EVs, even though I do all my own work, and own older classic vehicles as well.


That's just incredibly unrealistic. What percentage of car owners do you think check their oil, ever?

I don't ever check my oil. I just take it to the garage when I'm supposed to.

Never had a problem.

Knock on wood.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a Jeep and it hasn’t done any weird shit yet. I also had a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I bought when it was 12 years old and over the course of 3 years I didn’t really spend much other than I got oil changes every 5000 km, and then sold for not a whole lot less than I paid for it. Then I took that money and bought a guitar.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Guncho said:


> That's just incredibly unrealistic. What percentage of car owners do you think check their oil, ever?
> 
> I don't ever check my oil. I just take it to the garage when I'm supposed to.
> 
> ...


It’s unrealistic to spend less than a minute to check your oil when you fill up? The paper towels are almost always right there beside the pumps, often built into the garbage can or the tub with the squeegee. Sounds like laziness to me. But hey, that’s your prerogative. For me, a regular fluid check is the cheapest insurance policy you can get. It’s so easy, takes very little time and the necessary supplies are often provided for you for free when you fill up. Seems like a no brainer to me. There’s almost never an issue, but if there is I would rather know about it before it’s catastrophic.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> It’s unrealistic to spent less than a minute to check your oil when you fill up? The paper towels are almost always right there beside the pumps, often built into the garbage can or the tub with the squeegee. Sounds like laziness to me. But hey, that’s your prerogative. For me, a regular fluid check is the cheapest insurance policy you can get. It’s so easy, takes very little time and the necessary supplies are often provided for you for free when you fill up. Seems like a no brainer to me. There’s almost never an issue, but if there is I would rather know about it before it’s catastrophic.


You are absolutely correct, however this is the society we live in.

I personally associate this cultural trend away from owner stewardship with the introduction of those big plastic engine covers. The engine no longer looks like an engine anymore so that sense of familiarity is gone.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

If they were smart, 100%. You've paid tens of thousands of dollars for a machine that needs to be taken care of it. Yet you won't. That's your call. I'll keep getting donations at the school shop for nice cars that need an engine because "I didn't know I had to check the oil"...



Guncho said:


> That's just incredibly unrealistic. What percentage of car owners do you think check their oil, ever?
> 
> I don't ever check my oil. I just take it to the garage when I'm supposed to.
> 
> ...


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I check my fluids every 5000 kms when I change my oil. Other than oil change time, I never open the hood. My vehicles don't use oil. None. Nada. Any oil consumption on a new vehicle is poor engineering or faulty construction, or both. No excuse. IMHO
> 
> Some brands of vehicles use oil. Some don't. Quality and good marketing do not go hand in hand.


Outstanding observations, well said. It ain't 1974 no more. Washer fluid top ups and air filter changes excepted.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Post the section from your owners manual, let's compare what it says.

As for your last sentence, the light is a LOW OIL PRESSURE light. Not a "check your oil light". It means there is not enough oil pressure to protect this engine, shut it off right now. By then, it's usually too late.



Ship of fools said:


> Jayodschool you strike me as someone who knows well I wont say it but here is some reading for you and yes I read my owners manual so stop with the I told you so attitude.
> Excessive Oil Consumption Isn't Normal - Consumer Reports
> And SG no there was no blue smoking out my pipe I checked once I was aware of there being a problem and the smell coming into the jeep well thats fairly new. So while some are trying to lay the blame at my feet if I had know I firstly would not have brought this Compass and would have just bought the Cherokee with the 3.2 engine I have said I know more then enough to fix almost any car out there but I can't do that as some of you know due to my not being up for grease monkeying anymore.
> Oh and the dealership couldn't figure out why the warning took so long it was so suppose to ding after loosing 2 litres of synthetic and never did.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If I want my oil checked I ask the attendant when I'm getting fueled up. 
Owners manual says check every fill (1999 vehicle) but I sure don't. Do check more often than 3K change though.
In F1, they were caught cheating by burning oil to get better fuel mileage. Some of the oil consumption numbers I see thrown out for new vehicles makes me wonder.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My car doesn’t even have a dipstick. There is no reason for me to ever open my hood other than washer fluid.

I’m still perplexed that OP bought a new Jeep which turned out to be a lemon so traded on another new Jeep.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I’m still perplexed that OP bought a new Jeep which turned out to be a lemon so traded on another new Jeep.












Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


You lost me with that one.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> You lost me with that one.


Yeah that was the wrong meme. I guess that makes it my medal then.

This is what I meant...









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

185,000 km on our VW Touareg TDI and checked the oil two weeks ago for the first time since we bought it new in 2013. It was down .5l after 5,000 km. I always serviced it regularly and on schedule and was never told it was low.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I check our vehicles once a month. 5 mins.
> I don't take anything I read/hear (or say. lol) for granted.
> Fortunately, I haven't learn the hard way .. yet.


Because it was the way I was brought up I check the oil and other fluids every once in a while on cars and trucks..usually 4th or 5th fill up. I don't recall changing the oil and filter on the F150, just topped it up. Never put that much mileage on it. The Dodge was the same. In the 5 or so years I had the Dodge it might have gone thru a liter and a half. 


jb welder said:


> If I want my oil checked I ask the attendant when I'm getting fueled up.
> Owners manual says check every fill (1999 vehicle) but I sure don't. Do check more often than 3K change though.
> In F1, they were caught cheating by burning oil to get better fuel mileage. Some of the oil consumption numbers I see thrown out for new vehicles makes me wonder.


Does the "attendant" even know how to do that. It used to be part of the job.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

WCGill said:


> 185,000 km on our VW Touareg TDI and checked the oil two weeks ago for the first time since we bought it new in 2013. It was down .5l after 5,000 km. I always serviced it regularly and on schedule and was never told it was low.


my 1999 TDI uses just under the 1 L for 10,000 KM when the synth oil gets changed ( specs are 16,000KM between oil changes )
with over 415,000 KM on it , not too bad.

the other TDI had over 850,000 Km on it and only used 1/2 L for the same 10,000 KM.
( dang them 4x4 dodge trucks and their high bumpers and inattentive drivers )


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sneaky its because its the engine itself they changed the way the air is taken into the cylinders which apparently causes it to be at a much higher rpm that is suppose to be what causes the engine to eat oil. The new Jeep has a 3.2 litre and the old one had a 2.4 Air. And for some of you others please start off at the beginning you may have noticed that I said I was in a wheelchair at times so how am I suppose to check the oil every fill up. Come on guys. I have no problem checking it every so often but as I said the first 1000 km's didn't seem to go down it was after the 2000 km's that it dropped and I also said if I was told about this problem which has been on going for some years well we would have looked at a different Jeep and avoided this problem.
This engine design is done so as to get the MPG or KM/so many litres and it is used in other brands also so while I think it stinks to high heaven. If consumers knew then I'm sure they would be looking to check more often and as SG said we bought this Compass so we didn't have to look at constant checking on a brand new Jeep.
So far my NEW Cherokee seems to be doing fine. The first thing I did was take a picture of the dip stick for future refrence. and iof course scoured the internet to check for any problems with this Jeep


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

this reminds me of the new ford diesel (6L) back in 04-05 
nifty idea to tie the fuel injection to the oil pressure ( cold = higher pressure and needs more fuel , warm = less pressure when the engine is warmer , needs less fuel )
except in hot weather and the trucks were warm ... pressure dropped off too much and the engines quit anywhere / anytime . 
( no fuel being injected till then engine cooled off )

ford was eventually ordered to replace the faulty engines , replace the trucks or refund the money. ( a "safety hazzard" and not fit for the road in Ohio )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I benchmark any vehicle I buy, new or used. For the first few months, I check the oil _very_ regularly. If no problems with oil consumption, I back off a little bit, maybe once a month for the next few months, at least through the next oil change. If it burns a bit of oil, I will know early on and will act accordingly. If, after a year or so, I know it doesn't burn oil, I get lazy and just drive it and change the oil as required. 

Engines are built at much tighter tolerances than they ever used to be, but they still have a range of oil consumption that is 'acceptable' to the manufacturer - and it is specified by them. They don't want to be 'nickel and dimed' by ever owner that has a 'faulty car that burns a half litre ever 5000 km'. Manufacturers are smart enough to go into this with full disclosure and eyes wide opened. We, as consumers, should be too.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

look at my avatar that is the kind of cars I use to build a 1968 Buick Skylark 350 engine swapped out the 2 bl for a 4 barrel switched the tranny from a 2 speed glider to a 4 speed went possy with a 9 bolt rear Alpine stereo from the time and my most recent was swapping out a crate demon ( scared the shit out of me ) added turbo chargers not an easy feat. So I do know something about engines and such.
And High/deaf they are suppose to go through .964 litres every 3200 KM seems to high for my liking but would have understood if I was told this when I bought her.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> look at my avatar that is the kind of cars I use to build a 1968 Buick Skylark 350 engine swapped out the 2 bl for a 4 barrel switched the tranny from a 2 speed glider to a 4 speed went possy with a 9 bolt rear Alpine stereo from the time and my most recent was swapping out a crate demon ( scared the shit out of me ) added turbo chargers not an easy feat. So I do know something about engines and such.
> And High/deaf they are suppose to go through .964 litres every 3200 KM seems to high for my liking but would have understood if I was told this when I bought her.


I walk by a '68 Skylark almost every day. Some rust and the tires are flat so it's been sitting for a while. I don't recall back then if vehicles were supposed to go thru that much oil in less than 2000 miles.
This gives a couple of reasons why new engines go thru oil.
When Is Engine Oil Consumption Considered Excessive? James on Engines #6


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Gm / Ford , etc used to deem a quart every 500 miles to be the acceptable std , if you only used a quart every 1000 miles it was an exceptional engine
VW was rebuild the engine if it used a quart within 3000 miles .


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> If I want my oil checked I ask the attendant when I'm getting fueled up.


Do they check your tire pressure too?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Do they check your tire pressure too?


And wash your windows?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> And wash your windows?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


>


I was a windows and air pressure guy at Royalite for a while. Top job was pumping gas. Fluids was in between the two. Back when you actually got service at a service station.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and a 6 pack of glasses with every fill up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> and a 6 pack of glasses with every fill up.


I don't recall that when I worked there......might have been Texaco or Esso.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> and a 6 pack with every fill up.


fixed


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

texaco


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Thin oil is good for fuel economy. Not so good for engine health


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to drive a ‘64 Rambler. My line at the gas station was, “fill ‘er up with oil, check the gas”. I bought 10w40 in 1 gallon cans back then. That car refused to die though.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

$16k could buy you a lot of oil!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I've had cars where the oil just poured through them and get the chevy salute every time start em up.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Thin oil is good for fuel economy. Not so good for engine health


yes thought it was strange my new to me ride ( 2007 Caliber ) called for 5w /20.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> I used to drive a ‘64 Rambler. My line at the gas station was, “fill ‘er up with oil, check the gas”. I bought 10w40 in 1 gallon cans back then. That car refused to die though.





Wardo said:


> Yeah, I've had cars where the oil just poured through them and get the chevy salute every time start em up.


I've had a few old Hondas that burnt 1L day if I was nice to them. Used to just feed them waste 15w40 that I'd get from the truck shop's oil changes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I used to drive a ‘64 Rambler. My line at the gas station was, “fill ‘er up with oil, check the gas”. I bought 10w40 in 1 gallon cans back then. That car refused to die though.


My Rambler wagon was the same way if I ran multi-grade or straight weight less that #40. #50 weight stayed in ok and the lifters were almost quiet. Rebuilt the motor with new rings, seals etc. and ran #40 weight in it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> My Rambler wagon was the same way if I ran multi-grade or straight weight less that #40. #50 weight stayed in ok and the lifters were almost quiet. Rebuilt the motor with new rings, seals etc. and ran #40 weight in it.


STP used help the lifters quiet.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sawdust works good too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> STP used help the lifters quiet.


There was another brand we sold in the garage where I worked that helped to....for a while. Eventually you had to replace the lifters. 


Wardo said:


> Sawdust works good too.


Worked better in differentials.....both front and rear. But it can't be Cedar sawdust or Oak or Maple. Raw egg and pepper will seal rad leaks.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Too much monkey business.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> ‘64 Rambler. My line at the gas station was, “fill ‘er up with oil, check the gas”


64 belvedere 225 slant 6 ... ran straight STP in summer ( or you couldn't see where you'd been ... retired when the auto gave out)
and a 67 skylark small block that ran on 80-90 gear oil ( till I changed the motor to a 330 olds )


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This oil business is child’s play.

I put a 70 Maverick up a tree in January circa 1978 stoved the rad and drove the fucker home with no coolant and a big red light on the dash. Front end fucked and the cross member was bent. Fixed it and the engine ran just fine until I scrapped the car years later because it was so rusted that it was gonna break in half. .. lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> There was another brand we sold in the garage where I worked that helped to....for a while. Eventually you had to replace the lifters.
> 
> Worked better in differentials.....both front and rear. But it can't be Cedar sawdust or Oak or Maple. Raw egg and pepper will seal rad leaks.


We should move this discussion to the retired folks thread.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> We should move this discussion to the retired folks thread.


WTF was this thread about anyway .. lol


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> We should move this discussion to the retired folks thread.


Pretty soon all threads will go this way.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

New Toyota Prius Will Remind You To Check Your Privilege Every 3,000 Miles









_
PLANO, TX—Toyota USA has announced that the latest model of the Prius will come with a brand new warning light installed in the dashboard. Every 3,000 miles, drivers will be prompted to check their privilege. “We believe this warning light will be another great feature that makes Prius drivers feel superior to other people,” said Toyota Executive of Marketing Sabrina Dwyer.

After the Check Privilege light comes on, drivers will need to stop by their nearest affiliate privilege-checking center to get their privilege certified and processed. Once a driver has been approved as having sufficiently checked their privilege, the light will be turned off using a unique code only university-certified privilege specialists are allowed access to. Once disabled, the light will come back on in another 3,000 miles to make sure the car never runs too long without the driver’s privilege freshly in check.

However, if the driver does not check their privilege, the car’s dashboard will chime incessantly until the problem is addressed. If the driver attempts to drive more than 30 more miles without checking their privilege, the car will automatically drive them into a pit of spikes which have been installed beneath the streets in most major cities in the last year.

Customers interested in purchasing the car without this new feature have been asked to back the step up and check their privilege._


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> New Toyota Prius Will Remind You To Check Your Privilege Every 3,000 Miles
> 
> View attachment 294146
> 
> ...


the scammers are taking over the world...........


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> New Toyota Prius Will Remind You To Check Your Privilege Every 3,000 Miles
> 
> View attachment 294146
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ol' 58 said:


> I would love to own a Jeep, but their ongoing reliability issues scare me off. I would never recommend one to a friend. I'm really sorry to hear about your problems.



Everyone I know who owns one loves them, and I cannot recall anyone having ongoing reliability issues.

I bought a new Cherokee in the fall and thus far, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When you get tired of running over Toyotas you build a car.




I don't think it looses that much oil.....doesn't look like it burns it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Well last year the wife and I bought our self's our very first brand new Jeep with only 34 Km's on her and she seemed really great and we did all the things you need to break in a brand new engine.


Not required on modern engines the way it used to be.




> After the first 5000 km's you are required to change the oil.


I bought a new 2019 Cherokee in the fall and it is 10,000kms.




> Then just after Christmas driving back from grocery shopping came around the corner and all of a sudden my car stalled and my low oil pressure gauge started beeping with a bus right behind me. Scared the jesus right out of me and it took several tries to get her restarted and drove back to my place just around 100 yards. Got out and checked the oil dip stick, it was completely dry looking. So went and got some more oil and filled it up.


The engine is designed to shut down when low on oil in order to prevent damage.




> Went to the dealer the next working day and was told that these engines use oil up every 3200 kms and of course I wasn't told this when I bought it.


Which engine? I have the 3.2L Pentstar V6 and they told me to change the oil every 10K. I was told the same thing by my neighbor across the street who is a Chrysler retiree (he was one of the repair guys who fixed problems after the cars came off the line).




> The dealership told me that I need to come back every 1000 kms to check to see how much it is eating well my first 1000 km were fine but last week my second had used a fair amount again.


If you have the same electronics system that I have, you can check how much oil you have right from the steering wheel controls.




> So after fretting over this back and forth ( not the best thing for my health ) wife and I decided to trade it back for something else and we took a $16000. hit ( sigh ).


That's bullshit, they should have made it right for you.




> But we did get another Jeep but not with the same engine we went with a 3.2 litre Cherokee this time.


Same engine I have in my Cherokee. It has a great reputation and I have no complaints about mine thus far.





> But this time we checked to make sure the Cherokee sites to make sure this one didn't have the same oil problem. By the way what a nice Jeep has all the bells and whistles except thank goodness no leather and again its a 4x4.


Which trim/model did you get?

I got a Sport, but got the Upland version. It is the same as a Trailhawk but without the leather seats and sunroof. So it is a Trailhawk for about $5000 less.




> oh and a great stereo system.


I considered the upgraded stereo system but figured I have enough hearing problems so I didn't need all that wattage in a vehicle. But the stock system is excellent, and the entertainment system/software was recently ranked the best available, beating companies such as BMW.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Dodge Caravan with a Mitsubishi engine.

I’d go through a litre of oil every few days.

Never left me on the side of the road, but.....it made me a bit nervous.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I had use of a Dodge Caravan that didn't go thru oil.....but, would leave you sitting by the side of the road until some controller on the fuel injection system cooled down and started to work again. When it crapped out on me at the border at Osoyoos and I had to push it across the parking lot I decided to give it back to my younger brother. On the drive from Summerland to Sacramento and back again it didn't use a drop of oil......but it did die 3 times. Was hard to explain the bike in the back but they believed me.....didn't help me push the damned thing tho. 
It was an '88 my sister in law had owned....fairly high mileage when I had it in 2001.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

the biggest problem with light duty Jeeps and Chrysler SUV's is the sub frames. They rot and the wheels fall off. The front K frame under the engine and the rear sub frame. Its just light tubing and it fills up with water and salt and rusts rapidly. Move it along after 5 years..Subframe and crossmember warranty / recall?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Colchar I totally agree what a difference between the 2 Jeeps also do not need to change the oil as often nor have to check every 3200 kms. We went with the North and ours has the panoramic roof the grand sons just loves looking out the top. And because we don't have a lemon law here in Canada its not so easy having them buy it back without going through so many hoops and as you know my health isn't getting better so it would require to much frustration on me to have to deal with all that you have to do have the buy back from a dealership.
Actually our manual for the Compass is the one that said I need to take it back in at 5000 kms to change the oil and if we don't follow their protical it could be used in any warranty work later so what can you do right and yep can check my oil while sitting in the Jeep. Was told about that so so not have to get out and check it myself and the warning signal comes on when it goes down sooner the my Compass does.
So far we are loving the drive and the looks and glad to have not to worry about it and really love the warning chime if there's a car in my blind spot when changing lanes and how it lights up the street more to the side you are turning into. So this way you can see pedestrians more so.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Do they check your tire pressure too?





Electraglide said:


> And wash your windows?


They don't check the air pressure but I have a hunch they would if I asked. Of course they wash the windows. The full-serve and the self-serve stations in town charge the same price, why would you go to the self-serve?

Sometimes I forget how much I'm missing out on as far as the big urban experience goes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> When you get tired of running over Toyotas you build a car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't lose much oil? did you catch the part of the vid where he mentions it lost 17 gallons in 13 seconds?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> They don't check the air pressure but I have a hunch they would if I asked. Of course they wash the windows. The full-serve and the self-serve stations in town charge the same price, why would you go to the self-serve?
> 
> Sometimes I forget how much I'm missing out on as far as the big urban experience goes.


You have to buy air at most places now. I used to love riding my bicycle over the pneumatic “ringer hose” at the local gas station when I was a kid. Until the proprietor, Mr. Panetta, wised me up with a good solid head butt. I never did that again.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294368


I fooled them. I have Run-Flats now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> They don't check the air pressure but I have a hunch they would if I asked. Of course they wash the windows. The full-serve and the self-serve stations in town charge the same price, why would you go to the self-serve?
> 
> Sometimes I forget how much I'm missing out on as far as the big urban experience goes.


I haven't seen a full service station in so long. At some they might smear some mud on your windshield when they put the nozzle in the hole and flick the lever but full service.....not in any big town I've been in in Canada for a long time. There were some in BC in smaller towns that still did the whole 9 yards but not a lot......and you didn't have to ask, same as in the old days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 294368


When it works and you'd better carry your own air pressure gauge.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I fooled them. I have Run-Flats now.


I still run tubes and carry a repair kit on the bikes. The little pump for doing the air shocks works great.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I haven't seen a full service station in so long.


A few municipalities here don't allow self-serve so you have no choice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> A few municipalities here don't allow self-serve so you have no choice.


If you mean a full service is where they just pump your gas then that's not a full service station. It's probably been 30 years since someone I didn't know put gas in one of my bikes and that includes in White Rock, Langley, Maple Ridge and the rest of the coast. A few years back I pulled into a gas station in Ft. Langley at 3 in the am......the two kids wouldn't get off their chairs let alone come out of their booth.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> If you mean a full service is where they just pump your gas then that's not a full service station.


That's what full service is - what else are you at a gas pump for? To get your windows washed? Do that at home and you can socialize with the neighbours.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> That's what full service is - what else are you at a gas pump for? To get your windows washed? Do that at home and you can socialize with the neighbours.


Nah, can't stand the neighbours and for a lot of people in the big city it's where there's oil for these new cars that have "acceptable lose" and air and coolant and a few other things. As far as acceptable lose goes, that includes the occasional pump jockey at 3 in the morning on gas and dashes. Years back Vancouver among other lower mainland places wouldn't allow a single female employee to work after a certain time, there had to be two and they had to stay in their booth. 
I looked some things up and it says that Coquitlam has had an attendant only bylaw for pumping gas since 1959 and Richmond in 1966 but in all the time I lived there in the 70's I never saw an attendant pumping gas.....at least not in my vehicles. 
Anyway, if you want to think some kid with an attitude slopping gas on the side of your car is full service, then more power to you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

went to Shelbyville, tied an onion to my belt, as was the style at the time...,


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Years back Vancouver among other lower mainland places wouldn't allow a single female employee to work after a certain time, there had to be two and they had to stay in their booth


Well it is typical there is more than one attendant on shift, male or female. Trying not to get killed if they attempt to stop a gas n’ dash that you so fondly recall. 

Grant's Law - Wikipedia


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Well it is typical there is more than one attendant on shift, male or female. Trying not to get killed if they attempt to stop a gas n’ dash that you so fondly recall.
> 
> Grant's Law - Wikipedia


Actually I do recall. Mostly what Grant's law did was bring in the pre-pay system into BC. There didn't used to be more than one attendant on shift. As far as I know they are told to not attempt to stop a gas and dash.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Rented a 2020 Jeep today and not very comfortable in it. No room, the doors are thin, visibility is bad, mirrors too small, it shuts off when stopped in traffic, handling is bad and I think it must have electric steering because it drifts like it’s been hit by a gust of wind and then corrects itself. Search on the Jeep forum and lots of complaints about steering. Have to get my truck going; all it needs is a battery but didn’t have time to cab it to crap tire, get a battery and do the swap. Car rental place sends someone to pick me up and bring me home after I return their vehicle. Cab fare to crap tire about 80 or 90 round trip which is close to the cost of 2 days rental.

Electric steering sucks. Looking at the price of new trucks I might end up with an F250 this time because it comes with an 8 and I think they still have a mechanical steering system and the six speed transmission that I prefer over the 10 speed that is too complicated. Cost for the 250XL is about the same as a 150 XLT when option the V8 into the 150 XLT. I don’t need something as heavy as an F250 but it comes down to what you like to drive and the F150 these days has electric steering, a tiny little blown motor with a 10 speed tranny none of which I want.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If your car is sitting flat for some time with the motor off you can check the oil without rags. Just pull out the dipstick and read it cold.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Rented a 2020 Jeep today and not very comfortable in it. No room, the doors are thin, visibility is bad, mirrors too small, it shuts off when stopped in traffic, handling is bad and I think it must have electric steering because it drifts like it’s been hit by a gust of wind and then corrects itself. Search on the Jeep forum and lots of complaints about steering. Have to get my truck going; all it needs is a battery but didn’t have time to cab it to crap tire, get a battery and do the swap. Car rental place sends someone to pick me up and bring me home after I return their vehicle. Cab fare to crap tire about 80 or 90 round trip which is close to the cost of 2 days rental.
> 
> Electric steering sucks. Looking at the price of new trucks I might end up with an F250 this time because it comes with an 8 and I think they still have a mechanical steering system and the six speed transmission that I prefer over the 10 speed that is too complicated. Cost for the 250XL is about the same as a 150 XLT when option the V8 into the 150 XLT. I don’t need something as heavy as an F250 but it comes down to what you like to drive and the F150 these days has electric steering, a tiny little blown motor with a 10 speed tranny none of which I want.


Electronic power steering has been gradually replacing hydraulic systems for more than a decade now.

Unless you spend big bucks on an exotic, the EPS you get will feel more like a video game than a car.

No feedback from the road at all.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Feedback is for pussys.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> Feedback is for pussys.


So is power steering


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

And power brakes.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, you guys would like this one of mine. No power steering, no power brakes, wind up windows, no AC, AM radio. That's not an old pic, that was on Dec 23 going for a load of wood. A good old truck, 65 C10 Chevy, straight 6, manual three speed on the column. And, even though it doesn't use any... I check the oil every couple of weeks ;-)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> Well, you guys would like this one of mine. No power steering, no power brakes, wind up windows, no AC, AM radio. That's not an old pic, that was on Dec 23 going for a load of wood. A good old truck, 65 C10 Chevy, straight 6, manual three speed on the column. And, even though it doesn't use any... I check the oil every couple of weeks ;-)


Do the butterfly windows still lock and work and does it have an oil bath or dry air cleaner? And you can feel the road or lack there of thru the tires.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Rented a 2020 Jeep today and not very comfortable in it. No room, the doors are thin, visibility is bad, mirrors too small, it shuts off when stopped in traffic, handling is bad and I think it must have electric steering because it drifts like it’s been hit by a gust of wind and then corrects itself. Search on the Jeep forum and lots of complaints about steering. Have to get my truck going; all it needs is a battery but didn’t have time to cab it to crap tire, get a battery and do the swap. Car rental place sends someone to pick me up and bring me home after I return their vehicle. Cab fare to crap tire about 80 or 90 round trip which is close to the cost of 2 days rental.
> 
> Electric steering sucks. Looking at the price of new trucks I might end up with an F250 this time because it comes with an 8 and I think they still have a mechanical steering system and the six speed transmission that I prefer over the 10 speed that is too complicated. Cost for the 250XL is about the same as a 150 XLT when option the V8 into the 150 XLT. I don’t need something as heavy as an F250 but it comes down to what you like to drive and the F150 these days has electric steering, a tiny little blown motor with a 10 speed tranny none of which I want.


My Toyota FT86 has electric steering and it is absolutely perfect. I’ve had a bunch of rack and pinion cars and they aren’t even close in terms of feel, road feedback etc. But they spent a lot of time and engineering to get it right.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

261 canadian engine ? 
remote oil filter mounted on the intake manifold?
"flow thru" foot vents?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Paper air cleaner. 230 engine. Normal spin on oil filter, it was the earlier engines that didn't have the fliter. The new engines (230/250/292) arrived in 63. Vent windows work, I use them in all weather. Yes, has the manual vents down by your shin. Rides well, better with a load (it has the optional helper springs).


----------

